# Obsidian 800D Laufwerkshalterungen



## ZeroToxin (23. November 2009)

Guten Abend.

Hab hier ein kleines Problemchen mit meinem wunderschönen 800D.

Im Bild wie im Anhang zu sehn der kleine rote Kreis. Hab da ne Schraube drinne welche meine Zalman Lüftersteuerung hällt, welche ich jetz allerdings nichmehr rausbringe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem weder im Manual noch sonst irgendwo auf der Corsair Page geschildert wird, die man die Halterung welche direkt darüber liegt (für die LW) entfernen kann, ohne dass man diese schrottet, wollte ich mal nachfragen ob das entfernen dieser halterung überhaupt möglich ist.


regards
ZeroToxin


----------



## Bluebeard (24. November 2009)

Warum bekommst Du die Schraube nicht mehr raus? Die Halterungen sind nicht dafür geedacht, dass man sie entfernen kann. Sie sind aufgesteckt und rasten ein - beim Abnehmen kann man sie u.U. beschädigen.


----------



## ZeroToxin (24. November 2009)

tja die schraube von der Zalman MFC hat n bissl breiteren Rand und ist, wie ich leider erst zu spät gesehn hab, unter der Halterung festgehängt.

jetz hatte ich bereits versucht die Halterung n stück nach oben zu biegen, aber ich komm einfach nich so weit rauf, dass ich die schraube rausdrehn könnte.

naja sollte gar nix gehn, bohr ich die schraube auf und gut is xD


----------



## Bluebeard (25. November 2009)

Ich dneke das ist die einfachste und schnellste Lösung....


----------

